# Interesting Article About The Vostok Amphibia



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Just saw this, and thought I'd put it up. Apols if it's been on before (although a quick search suggests not)...

History of the design of the Amhibia, how it's different to the usual divers and how it's brilliant... I look at mine with a new sense of respect today!

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f54/vostok-amphibia-analysis-design-methodology-491757.html


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

thats a jolly good read-well done for posting-must get one sometime.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

I was always a bit scornful and dubious, but now I have one, I think it's great! Makes a nice and unusual change to my usual Swiss and Japanese options. Knowing the history makes a bit more special. And for the price it's hard to argue!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

apm101 said:


> I was always a bit scornful and dubious, but now I have one, I think it's great! Makes a nice and unusual change to my usual Swiss and Japanese options. Knowing the history makes a bit more special. And for the price it's hard to argue!


That article has been linked before but during discussions about these watches, I don't recall a dedicated thread but thanks in any case. There's always new people getting into the forum and even old members that never paid much attention to Russian watches, so it's always good to have that again.

And yes, the Amphibia is unbeatable value for money. Pretty advanced concepts even on stuff you might think it's just a matter of being a rubbish, cheap watch like the wobbly crown. I often ask myself why don't I own any Amphibia Classic right now. I should have at least one on my box and they are so cheap that that wouldn't be an immense burden on the finances.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Excellent article and thanks for posting. The Amphibia is a living classic not just in design but in everyday use.

Cheer Scott.


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

And the watch only costs a few quid. I have 2 and never had any probe. Just a mention I actually like the winder, if you have a amphibia you know what I mean.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I had a recurring issue with a couple of mine. You'd wind them and they wouldn't start... Slap on the side and there they went on and on


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

cheers for bumping this kutusov, i missed it completely..... very interesting article :thumbup: nice to see they mentioned the zlatoust


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Splendid read makes realise I need one more than I thought.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

they are like tattoos, you cant have just one :lol: :lol:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> they are like tattoos, you cant have just one :lol: :lol:


How did you know I had tattoos lol


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

ive got one or two myself


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

As jack London said

Show me a man with a tattoo and I'll show you a man with an interesting past


----------



## teadazed (Nov 19, 2013)

Fascinating and I have even more respect for them now.


----------



## jaguar (Nov 4, 2013)

Very interesting I am still new to all this and one of my first memories is of someone stating you never forget the first time you try on a Vostok Amphibia. Yes I like the design of divers watches Ive just got a rotary aquaspeed which I love the look of cheap to only Â£40 second hand but very solid and feels great quality when worn. The article was very interesting re the need for the crystal to be stronger. I have noticed that with the rotary it is very solid. Yep can see these divers watches becoming a favourite just need to decide which to get first the vostok or a seiko monster to add to my collection? After reading this thread I think it may have to be the Vostok. Thank you for an excellent post


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

you wont go to far wrong with either jaguar, there is plenty of choice on the bay of vostoks get a cheap second hand one to see how you get on with it :thumbup: then you can splash out the full 50 quid for a new one :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## jaguar (Nov 4, 2013)

You can't say fairer than that thanks :yes:


----------

